
When using Digital Ocean droplet as VPN server is it considered an ISP? - 37463892
With the rollback on the newly proposed FCC rules, can you stay more private when setting up a VPN server on Digital Ocean than with your default ISP, in the United States? Please let me know if I need to further clarify my question.
======
wmf
In theory yes, although the benefit is probably marginal now that everything
is over HTTPS. ISPs will be able to sell your history but they won't have
anything of value to sell.

------
moondev
In what context? You connect to the droplet via your isp

~~~
37463892
Good question. I mean would Digital Ocean be allowed to sell my browsing
history like ISP's? Or are they not already bound by that restriction and they
can sell that information anyway?

